

(Killer Inspirational Video) Why people fail, quit and how not to - cammullen
http://vimeo.com/85040589

======
zandomatter
This reminds me of a more cynical way of looking at the taste/ability gap. I
can't find the source, but it's based on the idea that by the time you finish
a creative work you've improved to the point where you can see a lot of flaws
in it. You go back and try to fix them, but by the time you're done with
_that_ you've improved enough to identify even more flaws. This cycle will
repeat forever as you continue to improve, develop your creative voice and
refine your tastes.

